# NABBA Toned Figure Competitions



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Just a quickie- I am completely confused.

Order of a NABBA show?

Is it your compulsory posing, then your favourite pose, then the routine... i.e. straight away?

And are you judged on your 90 second routine?

I am confused and panicking :help:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

its usally comparrsions with other competitors first which will be your quarter turns. Then u go off and come on to do you individual posing routine. Then you come out and do comparrsions of compulsories with other compeitors.

thats how they do it at NABBA west ellie


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

much of the show is decided on your compulsory poses and the judges will often pull you out against other competitors to make direct comparrsions. The first three to be called out for the first comparrsion is uusally the top three but not always

the individual routine is judged i think but the show is usally decided on the compulsories


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you!! I spoke to one of the ladies I am competing against and she said that one bikini would be ok for it too (thank goodness). I am just going to do my best at ALL of it then hope for the best eh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The toned class do not do the normal poses, you will be asked to do a pose from the front side and back with your hands above your head.......so no lat spread or double bicep poses.

you are judged on your routine but you are not judged at the evening show all judging is done in the day time.

what NABBA show are you doing Elle?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok, I think I am good with the posing as I went through that with Rachael recently- being honest, relieved about no lat spread! I just got really confused- I thought that the individual routine was done as part of the evening show? Is that done during the day?

I am competing in NABBA South West on 29th April- I have spoken to Kelley about it (she is lovely). I am still a bit iffy about wearing the same bikini for both the day time and the evening show- I feel like a bit of a dunce really but I want to be clear about exactly what is going to happen that's all!

:help:


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

NABBA West? South West? I think I am losing it, ever so slightly... carbs!


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

ElleMac said:


> Ok, I think I am good with the posing as I went through that with Rachael recently- being honest, relieved about no lat spread! I just got really confused- I thought that the individual routine was done as part of the evening show? Is that done during the day?
> 
> I am competing in NABBA South West on 29th April- I have spoken to Kelley about it (she is lovely). I am still a bit iffy about wearing the same bikini for both the day time and the evening show- I feel like a bit of a dunce really but I want to be clear about exactly what is going to happen that's all!
> 
> :help:


the same bikini will be fine stop been a queen ;-) like shaun said walk on, quater turns, walk off indivdual rountines, back on complusories. i dont think there is alot of marking done in the rountine however this is the part you get noticed in and want to shine in so judges remember you and ask to see you in compilsories xx


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha I am SUCH a princess- you got it in one :wink:

Excellent- thank you! Now I know the order, phewwww... I blame my other half, he's turned me into a compulsive crazy planning lady  xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

ElleMac said:


> Haha I am SUCH a princess- you got it in one :wink:
> 
> Excellent- thank you! Now I know the order, phewwww... I blame my other half, he's turned me into a compulsive crazy planning lady  xx


its dieting that makes you write lists xx


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I literally have to or I'd lose my mind- I forget everything then throw a little wobbly- then realise I'm holding the thing I am looking for!!! :frusty: xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElleMac said:


> Ok, I think I am good with the posing as I went through that with Rachael recently- being honest, relieved about no lat spread! I just got really confused- I thought that the individual routine was done as part of the evening show? Is that done during the day?
> 
> I am competing in NABBA South West on 29th April- I have spoken to Kelley about it (she is lovely). I am still a bit iffy about wearing the same bikini for both the day time and the evening show- I feel like a bit of a dunce really but I want to be clear about exactly what is going to happen that's all!
> 
> :help:


Kelley is a dear although hates me at the moment for taking away her Oats 

NABBA South West and NABBA west are the same show, i am doing that show as is Kelley it is a decent little show with plenty of support, as Rach has said you can use the same Bikini for day time and evening, the routine is seen at both Pre-Judging and evening show(although no judging what so ever in the evening) i believe there is a few girls in your class so you will have plenty of comparisons but with the poses being as i mentioned above i am sure you will be fine.

all the best with the remainder of your prep.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I have to say, (no offence) but I would probably poke you in the eyeball if you took my oats away :lol:

THANK YOU so much for the replies, I do tend to get myself in a panic at times!! I shall see you there too- good luck with your own prep too!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Good luck Elle ur doing real well!!!


----------



## kaykyg (Dec 15, 2011)

i do feel that if you have a good routine you do get noticed more for when you get called out for comparisons!! loud dance song with a good beat not too fast works for me!!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you!!! :-D


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I had sort of "slow" music, but I changed it... the lovely Rachael Grice suggested that I do... and I now love it  All shall be revealed! I hope it sounds good, I am getting more excited now, rather than nervous. As it gets closer I am literally seeing daily changes rather than studying weekly progress pictures. Me and my mum spent an hour examining my legs last night. That is the place I have always carried weight and always been paranoid about, and her comment was "I have seen your bum more times in a day lately than is healthy"... LOL!


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

ElleMac said:


> I had sort of "slow" music, but I changed it... the lovely Rachael Grice suggested that I do... and I now love it  All shall be revealed! I hope it sounds good, I am getting more excited now, rather than nervous. As it gets closer I am literally seeing daily changes rather than studying weekly progress pictures. Me and my mum spent an hour examining my legs last night. That is the place I have always carried weight and always been paranoid about, and her comment was "I have seen your bum more times in a day lately than is healthy"... LOL!


your mum is an absoulute star, i couldnt have competed with out mine either they manage to do tough love and a lovely cuddle all at the same time. i know kays mum is her biggest fan as well, your rountine is ace elle by the time we got end product and it all came together it looked fab xx


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Rachael, can't believe you got little ol' me to actually do something to a rhythm!!! I can't wait to show it off now on stage, you were brilliant, and yes bless her she doesn't know what to make of it all sometimes but she defends me to the end, fights off the moans of my family and supports me, aaahh mush mush xXx <3


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

i really cant wait to see you put it all together and bring it to stage i know its hard graft but worth it xx


----------

